# Friday 15th at Eastwood GC



## Iaing (Jun 9, 2012)

Would anyone like to join me for a game at my track next Friday. 11am ish.
The course is in superb nick just now.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jun 10, 2012)

It's one that's been on my radar to play for a while Iain, unfortunately I'm playing my works 36 holer at Kinross that day


----------



## bigslice (Jun 10, 2012)

yes i cud be in, tried to book it before but !!!!!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 11, 2012)

Sadly I'm early shift wouldn't mind another knock round Eastwood.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 11, 2012)

Heard good things about Eastwood but, strangely, never actually played it when I lived in the west...

However, if all goes well, I will *hopefully *be playing club championship semi-final on Friday.


----------



## Iaing (Jun 11, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Sadly I'm early shift wouldn't mind another knock round Eastwood.
		
Click to expand...

We'll get something arranged for another time mate.


----------



## Val (Jun 11, 2012)

All you weekday work dodgers playing golf, jammy bassas

Sadly Iain I couldn't take your offer up buddy.


----------



## Iaing (Jun 11, 2012)

Work. Pah !!!
I'm practising for retirement !   :fore:


----------



## thecraw (Jun 11, 2012)

Valentino said:



			All you weekday work dodgers playing golf, jammy bassas

Sadly Iain I couldn't take your offer up buddy.
		
Click to expand...

Your the only sales rep I know who can't factor in a round of golf into their schedule.

You must be Derek Whyte at sales or driving!!!!


----------



## Val (Jun 11, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Your the only sales rep I know who can't factor in a round of golf into their schedule.

You must be Derek Whyte at sales or driving!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a sales rep though, not in the sense I'm out of the office full time.

It is also difficult to factor golf into your day in Glasgow when your patch is north west England


----------



## thecraw (Jun 12, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I'm not a sales rep though, not in the sense I'm out of the office full time.

It is also difficult to factor golf into your day in Glasgow when your patch is north west England
		
Click to expand...












I do believe we have a bite!:ears:


----------



## Val (Jun 12, 2012)

thecraw said:













I do believe we have a bite!:ears:
		
Click to expand...

You my friend are turning into a class A thomas the tank


----------



## bigslice (Jun 12, 2012)

talking of thomas the tank, mrsthecraw looks good


----------



## thecraw (Jun 12, 2012)

Valentino said:



			You my friend are turning into a class A thomas the tank 

Click to expand...

Your right I am a really useful little engine!


----------



## Iaing (Jun 12, 2012)

bigslice said:



			yes i cud be in, tried to book it before but !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You gonna make it Davie ?


----------



## bigslice (Jun 12, 2012)

aye im in


----------



## Iaing (Jun 12, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 13, 2012)

Wouldn't mind a wee bash during the school holidays and you are more than welcome at my patch anytime I'm off.


----------



## Iaing (Jun 13, 2012)

Fabian, We'll get something arranged mate.:fore:


----------



## Iaing (Jun 13, 2012)

Davie, tee booked for 11.00 am. If you can make it up for 10.30 we can grab a coffee before we tee off.

Anyone else ??


----------



## boondi (Jun 13, 2012)

fabian,hope to meet u soon...just joined st nics beginning of june


----------



## bigslice (Jun 14, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Davie, tee booked for 11.00 am. If you can make it up for 10.30 we can grab a coffee before we tee off.

Anyone else ??
		
Click to expand...

see you friday


----------



## bigslice (Jun 15, 2012)

just back home after an enjoyable afternoon playing Ians course. i left my house with high hopes for the weather. got to killie area and rain o well. met ian had a coffee and got suited and booted. nice course nice greens and it helped i brought a golf swing with me. (begining to realise that it might not be a fluke and i may be getting better at this game). nice holes and some nice par 3s. think i was 6 over front 9 and 3/4 over back nine with two blobs. i really enjoyed it and would love to play it again when its rock hard. there was one hole we both waited for green to clear (par 4 290yard) i was pin high and ian just short (ball distance not his height :whoo:and yes wind assisted). there are some very subtle slopes on them greens not a long course but i reckon a good course for 36 hole job. thanks ian for the game and my lunch once the weather sorts itself out a return game at bogside awaits:thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 15, 2012)

boondi said:



			fabian,hope to meet u soon...just joined st nics beginning of june
		
Click to expand...

See your a poet too lol


----------



## Iaing (Jun 15, 2012)

A very enjoyable day and I reckon single figures must be beckoning for you Davie. You hit the ball very well.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 15, 2012)

at the moment im not fussed about handicap, whatever i shoot determines it, its like look after the pennies and the pounds will look after themselves. although that may change if i become a single figure player. enjoyed the day plus there was noone behind pushing us on


----------

